# FreeBSD on Sony Vaio VGN-P21Z/Q!



## empty (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello,

FreeBSD on the Sony Vaio VGN-P21Z/Q.

Is it any idea to try? Most worried about graphic and wireless drivers.

Anybody have any experience?


http://www.webhallen.com/prod.php?id=102625

/Johan


----------

